# My open media room so far, trial stage



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Slowly putting together my open media room as money permits. Right now i'm in the trial phase of projector screen colors. Nothing like DIY speaker stands and temporary projector/media rack hehe. How bout them surround speakers, don't let those Logitech computer speakers and sub just sit on a shelf collecting dust, SVS system to replace these bad boys once everything finished.


:dumbcrazy:


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

What do you plan on doing with the baseboard area? With it being open already, it seems like that would be a great place to run your cabling and be one step closer to finishing.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep my plans exactly. Its opened up right now because the basement had a lil bit of water get in and all the drywall was soaked back during our hurricane. I have since fixed the problem though it was a downspout that was dumping on the ground.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I hate those cursed downspouts! I had the exact same problem with one. It has an extension away from the house, but had fallen off in a storm, letting a bunch of water pool right by the window well. I am making sure they are firmly attached from now on! (Who'd a thunk a little 3 foot extension would keep your basement from flooding?)


----------

